# Yeah Baby Yeah! S3 front conversion is coming to OEMpl.us



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

was just on there website and found the link below, oh no More $$$$ on mods








http://vw.oempl.us/product_inf...c8a8c


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

sell me ur old bumper for cheap homie


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

great, now i need an A3


----------



## Akrion (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Yeah Baby Yeah! S3 front conversion is coming to OEMpl.us (angryrican66)*

This is absolutely 150% my next Mod. This would look amazing on the B.Red 3.2 ... Thanks for letting us know angry








The kit would include the grille, bumper etc right? So it probably would be like $1500 with the install & everything right?


----------



## Akrion (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Yeah Baby Yeah! S3 front conversion is coming to OEMpl.us (angryrican66)*

I am not sure the difference between the grey and the titanium ...
This is the Titanium right ?


----------



## stlgrym3 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: Yeah Baby Yeah! S3 front conversion is coming to OEMpl.us (angryrican66)*

i'm tempting but will it look weird with the stock sides?
also i'm wondering if our s-line badge can fit in place of that S2 badge.

_Modified by stlgrym3 at 11:33 AM 1/17/2007_


_Modified by stlgrym3 at 11:35 AM 1/17/2007_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Yeah Baby Yeah! S3 front conversion is coming to OEMpl.us (stlgrym3)*

Thanks Angry for the link!
The Titanium grill is the black one that is available on the S-Line cars here now. We can paint the bumpers for an additional $250, so hopefully you can find somebody to install it for a reasonable price.
SoCal owners can arrange for us to do the install here. The first one is free, as we would like to confirm fit, parts, etc. before we ship too many of them around the country.


----------



## Akrion (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Yeah Baby Yeah! S3 front conversion is coming to OEMpl.us (OEMpl.us)*

So the *Grey* grille is the one on the S3 image above? I really need to know which grille is the one on the picture?








Also please confirm that you can paint the bumber Brilliant Red for the price you listed.


_Modified by Akrion at 11:47 AM 1/17/2007_


----------



## In an Audi (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Yeah Baby Yeah! S3 front conversion is coming to OEMpl.us (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_was just on there website and found the link below, oh no More $$$$ on mods








http://vw.oempl.us/product_inf...c8a8c

Man, why'd you have to go and post that


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Yeah Baby Yeah! S3 front conversion is coming to OEMpl.us (Akrion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Akrion* »_This is absolutely 150% my next Mod. This would look amazing on the B.Red 3.2 ... Thanks for letting us know angry








The kit would include the grille, bumper etc right? So it probably would be like $1500 with the install & everything right?








Yes that sounds about right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Yeah Baby Yeah! S3 front conversion is coming to OEMpl.us (OEMpl.us)*

Hmm, I like that your in OC. Tempting tempting


----------



## Akrion (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Yeah Baby Yeah! S3 front conversion is coming to OEMpl.us (angryrican66)*

Angry do you have an idea what grille is the one on the S3 image above ? I want that grile!


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Yeah Baby Yeah! S3 front conversion is coming to OEMpl.us (Akrion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Akrion* »_Angry do you have an idea what grille is the one on the S3 image above ? I want that grile!





































Titanium grille is the Blackout grille
like mine so if you ordered the it kit will come with the grille you posted above, the one you want, if you wanted the same grille in all black(as in the titanium Package S-Line's) you would add the $250
extra and get the S3 front with an S3 grile in all black


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Yeah Baby Yeah! S3 front conversion is coming to OEMpl.us (angryrican66)*








^WTF?^


----------



## Akrion (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Yeah Baby Yeah! S3 front conversion is coming to OEMpl.us (Bezor)*

I would go ahead and assume that your post is not your most intelectual moment ...


----------



## UnsavedOne (Jan 17, 2006)

WTB: S Line bumper... willing to pay up to $50 to support your addiction to A3 upgrading.


----------



## AZA3 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Yeah Baby Yeah! S3 front conversion is coming to OEMpl.us (Akrion)*

What if I wanted just the front bumper and fog light grill but not the main grill? Any special pricing for that?


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Yeah Baby Yeah! S3 front conversion is coming to OEMpl.us (Akrion)*

Does anyone have a royalty-free photograph of an S3 front end? I would like to add one (or two) to the product detail page and cannot use any of the Audi AG images.

_Quote, originally posted by *Akrion* »_So the *Grey* grille is the one on the S3 image above? I really need to know which grille is the one on the picture?









I have changed "Grey" to "Chrome" to make it a bit more self-explanatory. The version above is chrome.

_Quote, originally posted by *Akrion* »_Also please confirm that you can paint the bumber Brilliant Red for the price you listed.

I don't see why not. Is there something difficult about that color?


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

i'm socal, i'll be the first for install if you would like. I here that there is actaully some fitment issues, have you heard anything about it?


----------



## Akrion (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Yeah Baby Yeah! S3 front conversion is coming to OEMpl.us (OEMpl.us)*

No idea how difficult it is really and I do not know if this color is even easy to find here so I asked. But If you are saying that you would paint the bumper to match my B.Red A3 then that's great. Now all I need is to see that you have it ready for ordering and I will pull the trigger








Do a image search in google for "s3" there are plenty of images and I am sure you could use some of them


----------



## shady12v (Oct 14, 2004)

Any Red SLINE a3's doing this upgrade, hit me up if you wanna dump your stock S Line bumpercover. Thanks.


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (nstotal)*

The actual metal impact bar behind the plastic bumper needs to be trimmed. You have to cut off a few cm from it. That's one reason I chose not to do this, unless our front bumper is different than the one from the post on the German site. Another reason I'm not is because the sides of the car wont flow with the front lip/wheel arch flair.
Another thing you’ll need to worry about, or not, are the front reflectors. Depending on the bumper you get it may or may not have those, which technically are required by law here in the US.
You also might need a new filler plate if the grille isn’t the same size. So far no one has been able to confirm if they are the same size or not.


----------



## Akrion (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (xt0rted)*

Aaaahhhhhh ... dude you just killed my motivation to live ... my inspiration to do any manual labor … my desire to read forums that give you hope one moment and stab you in the heart the next ! 
I really hope the guys that sell this Kit would install in successfully and will tell all of us waiting to see the end result that it is possible indeed. Otherwise I just have to find another mod … just cant resist the temptation anymore …


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Akrion)*

It has been done, it was on a post recently but couldn't find it in search, the meatal bar behind the cover needs to be trimmed 1 cm on the bottom across, and you loose your side markers(we all hate them anyway) other than that bolts right on


----------



## Akrion (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

We need the proof







I need the proof ... where is this search when you need it !!!


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

Dam.. This is worth being broke for. Ha
Question: Does the head light sprayer function come with the package?


_Modified by OCaudi at 3:36 PM 1/19/2007_


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Yeah Baby Yeah! S3 front conversion is coming to OEMpl.us (AZA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZA3* »_What if I wanted just the front bumper and fog light grill but not the main grill? Any special pricing for that?

x2


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Yeah Baby Yeah! S3 front conversion is coming to OEMpl.us (AZA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OCaudi* »_Question: Does the head light sprayer function come with the package?

No.

_Quote, originally posted by *AZA3* »_What if I wanted just the front bumper and fog light grill but not the main grill? Any special pricing for that?

It would be about $200 less.


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Yeah Baby Yeah! S3 front conversion is coming to OEMpl.us (OEMpl.us)*

What about just the main S3 grill by itself...Will that work with a non-S3 front end?


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Yeah Baby Yeah! S3 front conversion is coming to OEMpl.us (scotchy)*

So far both places I've asked about this have said they aren't sure. I'm guessing it will fit, if i recall the A4 and S4 both have the same size grille which would lead me to think that it would be the same with our car.


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Yeah Baby Yeah! S3 front conversion is coming to OEMpl.us (xt0rted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xt0rted* »_So far both places I've asked about this have said they aren't sure. I'm guessing it will fit, if i recall the A4 and S4 both have the same size grille which would lead me to think that it would be the same with our car.

I'm assuming so to..I'll let someone else try it first tho. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Yeah Baby Yeah! S3 front conversion is coming to OEMpl.us (scotchy)*

I am too


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

Anyone have a pic of the titanium option.


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

You can look at it on one of the Euro Audi sites, it's only in their preview of your car when you're building it though.
The only differences are the front grille and your inside trim. The inside trim is piano black and the grille has the black surround and instead of the chrome faced grille you get one that’s black. It’s not the same as the s-line grille, it’s the S3 one but all black.
I was mad about that, I was hoping for some colored wheels like on the A4/S4/RS4.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Yeah Baby Yeah! S3 front conversion is coming to OEMpl.us (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_Does anyone have a royalty-free photograph of an S3 front end? I would like to add one (or two) to the product detail page and cannot use any of the Audi AG images.[...]

I snapped a few when I took one for a test drive. I'll send them to you tomorrow.
As far as fitting goes, a few have already done it here in Europe. I'll gladly go trolling the french forums to confirm.


----------



## Pwe312 (Nov 23, 2003)

Do you guys carry more parts for the A3? Im in OC and would love to just pick up parts without the wait. If you have the regular black out grill, id probably just come by one weekend when Im free.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (Pwe312)*

Here in France, grilles have been swapped (S3 girlle in place of S-Line's or Standard's grille) and bumpers have been swapped (S3 in place of S-Line or Standard grille).
With the US bumper there may be a few minor mods to carry out, but nothing a halfway competent bodyshop couldn't handle.
Here are the only two pics I took of the S3. They're pretty horrible so I'll try to get some better ones. It's raining here, so it may be a few days.
Anyways, hope this helps:
















The S3's stance is deceptive as its left rear wheel is up on the curb. Mine is a LOT lower, and the S3's springsseem to be 25mm down from standard. Also, the wheels have a higher offset than mine (mine are 45, S3's must be 53 or so).


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

Great pics, thanks!
For the grill swap, there is an article in Gute Fahrt that walks you through how to do it. I will have to dig around for the issue...


----------



## cbpagent (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Yeah Baby Yeah! S3 front conversion is coming to OEMpl.us (angryrican66)*

do you know if the fog lamps from the premium or sport bumper will fit?


----------



## cbpagent (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Yeah Baby Yeah! S3 front conversion is coming to OEMpl.us (OEMpl.us)*

How good are your paint jobs will they meet the factory look on a color like black. I ask because I just had the front end of my car painted (rock chips)and they did not do a good job at all and finally after another try it all looks good.


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

R those S4 wheels on the S3?


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Yeah Baby Yeah! S3 front conversion is coming to OEMpl.us (cbpagent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbpagent* »_do you know if the fog lamps from the premium or sport bumper will fit?

The fog lights from the s-line bumper are the same as the S3 bumper, so no those wont fit.


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (michA3er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michA3er* »_R those S4 wheels on the S3?

The A3 has RS4 reps and the S3 has s-line wheels which are one of the stock wheels for the S model cars and I think optional for s-line cars. Can even get them on the Q7 in Europe. In fact you can get both of those wheel styles on all of the models in Europe.


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (xt0rted)*

The ones on the S3 kind of look like one of the optional US S4 wheels. I wonder how they compare weight-wise to the std 17" U.S. S-lines.


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (michA3er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michA3er* »_The ones on the S3 kind of look like one of the optional US S4 wheels. I wonder how they compare weight-wise to the std 17" U.S. S-lines.

I only see 1 type of wheel on the site for the S4, which are the style of the S3 wheels above.


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (xt0rted)*

OK. You weren't lazy like me and actually went and looked at the website! Any ideas on how much heavier they are than stock 17's?


----------



## cbpagent (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: (michA3er)*

I looked at almost all the the OEM wheels and I was really surprised at the weights. All of them were significantly heavier than any aftermarket wheels, even the ones that everyone is getting all excited about since they were made by BBS. I figured Either BBS and Ronal makes them out of lead or they are not designed as well as the aftermarket wheels from those companies. Unless you cannot live without them and slowing down your car is not a big deal stay away from them, besides the prices are like they are made out of gold. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif OEM RS4 wheels in 19" are listed at 33LBS







compare that to OZ Ultraleggeras at 19LBS same size even the Lambo wheels are 30+LBS. LP Casting with them doesn't mean low pressure it means Lead Put in Casting


_Modified by cbpagent at 3:32 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (cbpagent)*

I don't think it's that they aren't designed as well, but more likely that they have to withstand a lot of the abuse and punishment that average drivers dish out. If I were BBS/Ronal/Borbet, I would overbuild my wheels (heavier) in order to reduce warranty claims from VW AG and VoA due to driver negligence...


----------



## cbpagent (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

That actually makes sense


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (cbpagent)*

Just found this and thought you guys might like to see what the blacked out S3 grille looks like.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

I like it!


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

hey have you guys had a socal car to test fit on yet? I still want to get this bumper and i'll be the first if you guys haven't had one already. Otherwise i'm going to save up and do a whole kit at the same time. let me know


----------



## fireweaver (Jul 22, 2006)

Anyone tried to order the default 6 split spoke rims for the S3 through a US dealer? I'm wondering how much we could get them for, if we can get them at all. 
Also wouldn't mind a better picture of these rims if anyone has one. Something head on instead of at an angle, so I could easily photoshop them onto a black sportback and get an idea of how they'd look.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

I'll try to get one for you tomorrow. The wheel will probably be dirtry though as they don't often wash this particular test car.


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (xt0rted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xt0rted* »_Just found this and thought you guys might like to see what the blacked out S3 grille looks like.









part number? just for that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (buddahvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buddahvw* »_
part number? just for that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
that would look pretty sweet on white with open sky http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_that would look pretty sweet on white with open sky http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









thats what I am thinking, I have seem some blacked grills but they were badgeless or had black audi rings........... this grill would be UBER hot on an white a3 with open sky


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (xt0rted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xt0rted* »_Just found this and thought you guys might like to see what the blacked out S3 grille looks like.

That is the one that we offer with the front end conversion. The black grill is $449 and the S3 emblem is $18.


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_
That is the one that we offer with the front end conversion. The black grill is $449 and the S3 emblem is $18.

449 for just the grill?


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (buddahvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buddahvw* »_
this grill would be UBER hot on an white a3 with open sky
did you mean fabulous??


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_did you mean fabulous??


*That grill is SUPER, thanks for asking!*


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (buddahvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buddahvw* »_

*That grill is SUPER, thanks for asking!*









Nice pic of Ryan








Although the proper pronunciation is THUUUUPER!
Dave


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (scotchy)*

Yes, it's more than 2x over the standard grey version...


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_Yes, it's more than 2x over the standard grey version...

WOW...almost 4x...S-line is around $125


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

Here's the part numbers...
8P0 853 651 A 1RR - Platinum Grey
8P0 853 651 A 3Fz - Black
Those part numbers are for the grille and suround. You can't just get 1 or the other. It's a package deal.
vagparts.com quoted me a ruff price of around £80 for the grey and around £180 for the black one.


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (xt0rted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xt0rted* »_Here's the part numbers...
8P0 853 651 A 1RR - Platinum Grey
8P0 853 651 A 3Fz - Black
Those part numbers are for the grille and suround. You can't just get 1 or the other. It's a package deal.
vagparts.com quoted me a ruff price of around £80 for the grey and around £180 for the black one.

Good to know...I want the grey one anyhow...I wonder why the black is so much more? I could see 20% more or something like that...but more than double?


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (fireweaver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fireweaver* »_Also wouldn't mind a better picture of these rims if anyone has one. Something head on instead of at an angle, so I could easily photoshop them onto a black sportback and get an idea of how they'd look.


Here ya go


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Ben, you happen to have a pic of that lava grey/black S3?


----------



## fireweaver (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_Here ya go









thanks!
pshopped them onto a black a3 here
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3063448


_Modified by fireweaver at 8:29 PM 2/5/2007_


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

Elton, I didn't take any pics of the entire car... The owner is local to me though and so I'll probably see him sometime; I'll be sure to take a bunch of pics then.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks fireweaver, but I'm more interested in the Grill/bumper, not the wheels







.
If you have a chance Ben, that would be awesome. I know the S3 bumper looks great on light color A3s like white and silver because of the contrast on the mesh, just wondering what it would look on a dark colored car..


_Modified by eltonsi at 5:38 PM 2-26-2007_


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Yeah Baby Yeah! S3 front conversion is coming to OEMpl.us (angryrican66)*

Found one...








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fireweaver (Jul 22, 2006)

sexy wheels!


----------



## lucyred (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (fireweaver)*

Does anyone know what wheels those are on the black s3, and the size etc?


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

That's the B&B car. They're 19 or 20" with a silly offset iirc...


----------



## fireweaver (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

Don't see the wheels on the B&B website, maybe they're some other brand? They look like 19s. If anyone know who makes em please let me know.


----------



## BeachHead (Oct 12, 2006)

They look like the R-V1's by Kahn
http://www.kahndesign.com/indexUS.html


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (fireweaver)*

That's it. I'm letting my wife drive the A3 for a week. That should kill the current front bumper in no time


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

LOL!!! Hell, I accidentally bumped into a car that refused my right-of-way... Sadly, the bumper can be repaired without replacement, so no insurance-paid S3 conversion :-(


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Ordered mine last night.








Now I need to get rid of my s-line bumper.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Seriously??? WOOOOOT!!!!! ;-) 
Now, what you really want is a way to cleanly flare those arches, fill them with meaty rubber, and stuff an FT400 under your hood.
RS3 anyone?!!!


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

Here's the first Sportback I've seen with the S3 front clip:








It's from this http://www.audi-sport.net thread: 
enjoy!

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/s...34381


----------



## frozenrubber (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

if you're looking to sell you S-Line bumper, drop me a line
[email protected]


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for the link Ben! Looks awesome. I still haven't really seen a side skirt that I really like, but yeah, I will have to fill that out eventually. As for the FT400, I thought we have agreed that you will be the first A3 with it







. Would be nice if VF finishes their SC so we have something to compare it to.


----------



## meesh. (Apr 1, 2004)

I just got into an accident (lady hit me in an intersection running a red)... im hoping the bumper is not repairable so i can pay whatever it is extra for this bad boy.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

Hey ben, do you know if the Oettinger grill would fit the S3 bumper? That would be killer. Damn it, I need to get a job to start my RS-TDI project


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

Ben, i just realized, don't you have to change your hood to install the S3 bumper. As far as I can remember, before-facelift hoods were shorter right above the grill.









maybe a CF hood...


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_Hey ben, do you know if the Oettinger grill would fit the S3 bumper? That would be killer. Damn it, I need to get a job to start my RS-TDI project
















I don't see why the Oettinger grill wouldn't fit the S3 bumper, from what I have read from the Red A3 owner, it's a pretty straight forward conversion from S-line to S3 Bumper. And I agree the all black Oettinger grill + S3 would look amazing.


_Modified by eltonsi at 5:19 PM 2-10-2007_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (eltonsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_
I don't see why the Oettinger grill wouldn't fit the S3 bumper, from what I have read from the Red A3 owner, it's a pretty straight forward conversion from S-line to S3 Bumper. And I agree the all black Oettinger grill + S3 would look amazing.

_Modified by eltonsi at 5:19 PM 2-10-2007_

Different grille dimensions.
Dave


----------



## meesh. (Apr 1, 2004)

so the non sline grill wont fit in the s3 bumper?


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_
Different grille dimensions.
Dave
Are you sure? is it a height issue?, it seems like it blends in perfectly with the hood on the Sportback in the picture







only difference I could see is if it were longer or shorter top-bottom


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Are you sure? is it a height issue?, it seems like it blends in perfectly with the hood on the Sportback in the picture







only difference I could see is if it were longer or shorter top-bottom









I could be wrong, but to me, it looks like the lower opening on the S3 grille is slightly shorter than the standard grille. I hope I'm wrong because I do like the look of the S3 grille.








Dave


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_
I could be wrong, but to me, it looks like the lower opening on the S3 grille is slightly shorter than the standard grille. I hope I'm wrong because I do like the look of the S3 grille.








Dave 
hey it does look smaller, I think it might be because of the Euro plate holder being narrower than ours


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

maybe the bumper is extended down a bit more ??? so the grill looks smaller


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (meesh.)*

wow...seems there is suddenly a rash of front-end 'collisions' with A3s








can't wait until it is my turn


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Barris, yeah, I would have to change the hood as well. CF woud be ok if it could hold up to very high speeds...
Dave, I *think* the grilles are interchangeable between S-line, S3 etc. Will check tomorrow @ the dealer's...


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Think you are right Dave. From the owner of the red A3, 
"The s-line grille will not fit the S3 bumper,the grille on the s-line fastens to the bumper by push clips,where as the S3 one fastens with about 10 screws to the bumper.Didn't measure it so i don't know if they're the same dimension anyway.
The original alloy bumper carrier is too deep,so you need to trim about 15-20mm from the lower edge of it,this is just excess alloy-not into the reinforcing of the carrier.Or you could always order an S3 carrier."
Would be great if Ben can confirm the dimension. If that's the same, maybe we can still screw the S-line grill on the S3 bumper. 


_Modified by eltonsi at 12:40 PM 2-11-2007_


----------



## meesh. (Apr 1, 2004)

whoa, that really sucks... if the stock grill doesnt fit... then i might consider not doing this at all. Cause the titanium grill is so freaking expensive.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (meesh.)*

the grille is expensive but if you need the whole front it's realtively cheap, I spent $800 in parts for my S-Line front with Fogs, the price for the S3 unpainted is $750 no Fogs , if you want the Black grille $975


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Was @ the dealer, demo S3 wasn't there.... Looked at ETKA very closely with the parts dept. manager, and all we could find was information linking S3 grille to S3 bumper etc... 
So I'd get in touch with the english gent I linked above. He'll have both grille on hand


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

What side skirt do you think matches the S3 bumper? I'm thinking either to go with the subtle votex sides, or the slightly more showy Rieger Carbon-look sides. 
















What do you guys think?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

Rieger sides are a lot lower than the S3 front. I have a custom replica of the Riegers on my car which is 2 cm higher than the original. I can call my body shop in Turkey and ask them if they can ship to US. i'm sure shipping would be








here is a pic


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for the info. The S3 front is lower than the S-line though, so I wonder what the difference will be. How much di d you pay for your custom sides?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (eltonsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_Thanks for the info. The S3 front is lower than the S-line though, so I wonder what the difference will be. How much di d you pay for your custom sides?

I paid $300 for the Rieger skirts which were used to mold the custom ones. The body shop charged $110 for them. So $410 in total. Now they have the mold so multiple copies will be around $110.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

That's a very attractive price, even with shipping. Please update us if you find anything from the shop. But we still don't know how much lower is the S3 Bumper to your S-line Bumper.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (eltonsi)*









Side view of S3 Bumper with stock side skirts. Does look that bad with a side profile. But I think I will take the forum's poll advice and go with the votex sides, it should give it that subtle profile.
Thanks to someone from AW for finding this thread.
http://www.audi4ever.at/phpBB2...38129


_Modified by eltonsi at 12:43 PM 3-13-2007_


----------



## arythmic (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

Any more photos of this car ?


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (arythmic)*

Good looking car..love the interior. 20's...a little big for my taste.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (scotchy)*

I think it's been confirmed already, but I wanted to chime in and (re)clarify the difference between Chrome (1RR) and Titanium (3FZ).
This bumper is here now, but will be leaving tomorrow for a happy customer up north... The photos are labeled with their respective grill version.
_All pics are clickable..._






We have more of these on the way, but they sell quickly so we recommend ordering ahead of time to ensure you get one when you need it.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Great pics and perfect demonstration!!
While in Deutchland, could you perhaps try to find someone who can make custom badges? (RS-3 for the rear, the front, door sills, shift knob and steering wheel).
TIA!


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

Can you verify if the regular filler plate works with this grill?
TIA


----------



## MugenGTI (Dec 28, 2003)

Can someone confirm if this bumper will also fit in a NON S-LINE CAR (I mean, is the Hood the same for all A3s?)
Also, what about the rear? Are there any plans on bringing the rear bumper also? Thanks!


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (MugenGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MugenGTI* »_Can someone confirm if this bumper will also fit in a NON S-LINE CAR (I mean, is the Hood the same for all A3s?)
Also, what about the rear? Are there any plans on bringing the rear bumper also? Thanks!

I believe all A3's with the singleframe grill have the same front hood. S-line/non...doesn't make a difference.
The rear valance will only work on 2 doors tho, not sportback.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (scotchy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotchy* »_
I believe all A3's with the singleframe grill have the same front hood. S-line/non...doesn't make a difference. The rear valance will only work on 2 doors tho, not sportback.
that is correct


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (scotchy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_While in Deutchland, could you perhaps try to find someone who can make custom badges? (RS-3 for the rear, the front, door sills, shift knob and steering wheel).
TIA! 

Yeah, I'll get right on that.









_Quote, originally posted by *scotchy* »_Can you verify if the regular filler plate works with this grill?
TIA

I don't think it will, but I'm taking a grill to the dealer today for a test fit.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_
Yeah, I'll get right on that.











Simple question. A yes or no answer would suffice, thank you.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_
This bumper is here now, but will be leaving tomorrow for a happy customer up north... The photos are labeled with their respective grill version.

I think that customer will be happier when he receiveds it.








Nice Pics Rich. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by eltonsi at 10:51 AM 3-15-2007_


----------



## MugenGTI (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: (scotchy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotchy* »_
I believe all A3's with the singleframe grill have the same front hood. S-line/non...doesn't make a difference.
The rear valance will only work on 2 doors tho, not sportback.

Thanks!
My doubt is because I am about to order from Germany a new A3 (3 door version) but I am now doubting whether to include the S-line exterior package. The cost would be the same as importing the S3 bumpers from abroad.....








Thing is, I must do something about the rear.......







Cant have the S3 front with the regular rear bumper.....


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_Simple question. A yes or no answer would suffice, thank you.

Sorry, I didn't mean to be contrite. I won't have time in the schedule for that. Better?


----------



## arythmic (Apr 14, 2003)

so I had high hopes for my S3 front ....
now it looks like if I take the badge off there will be a hole ...
ANY ideas how I can fix this ? Will an S Line badge fit ?


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

i prolyl do a custum TP badge


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

I might put a quattro badge or just S-line 
http://search.stores.ebay.com/...ofpZ0


----------



## arythmic (Apr 14, 2003)

how would you go about making a custom badge ?


----------



## arythmic (Apr 14, 2003)

what do you think the chances off the sline badge fitting ?


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (arythmic)*

I'm thinkin S4 or RS4 badge.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (scotchy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotchy* »_I'm thinkin S4 or RS4 badge.

Might as well go for R8 then.


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (eltonsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_
Might as well go for R8 then.









Sounds good...I just saw your sig....didn't realize you have 2 A3's. The 3.2 gets the S3 front?


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (scotchy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotchy* »_
Sounds good...I just saw your sig....didn't realize you have 2 A3's. The 3.2 gets the S3 front?

I have the 3.2, had a 2.0T which was written off. (do a search on my posts, or I'm sure someone here is dying to retell the entire story)
But seriously, thinking about this badge:








or 










_Modified by eltonsi at 11:15 PM 3-16-2007_


----------



## PAND_A3 (Feb 19, 2007)

any way we can get a s3 rear bumper on our cars?


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (PAND_A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAND_A3* »_any way we can get a s3 rear bumper on our cars?

Can't do it without some extensive modification to the bumper. The S3 rear bumper is for the 3 door model.


----------



## arythmic (Apr 14, 2003)

eltonsi , do you think that badge will replace the s3 badge ?
Where can i pick that up ?


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (arythmic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arythmic* »_eltonsi , do you think that badge will replace the s3 badge ?
Where can i pick that up ?

http://search.stores.ebay.com/...ofpZ0
Not sure how it will fit though. It says it's for the steering wheel, so the size might be smaller than the pic. The Quattro one is just a stick on, so it shouldn't have too much problem, but it might look odd because it's too thin. 
I might just stick with the S3 badge till I can find something I like, or maybe remove the s-line badge to see if it will fit the S3.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (eltonsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_
http://search.stores.ebay.com/...ofpZ0
Not sure how it will fit though. It says it's for the steering wheel, so the size might be smaller than the pic. The Quattro one is just a stick on, so it shouldn't have too much problem, but it might look odd because it's too thin. 
I might just stick with the S3 badge till I can find something I like, or maybe remove the s-line badge to see if it will fit the S3.
Both the S3 and S-line badge attach with 2 crimps fron the back of the grille, you should be able to swap no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## arythmic (Apr 14, 2003)

i wish I could just have it with no badge ...
is there ANY way this could happen without a hole?


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (arythmic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arythmic* »_i wish I could just have it with no badge ...
is there ANY way this could happen without a hole?

putty + lots of work and repaint.


----------



## arythmic (Apr 14, 2003)

so im pretty much SOL ....


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

this is DIY install right?


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

Yes, it should be. My next shipment is preparing to leave Germany in just a few days and we should have the parts in and ready to paint for arythmic by 4/6 or so. Once it is ready, we'll do an install and DIY for future customers.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

k sounds good, pics
btw u have my ash tray deleate on the way right? i ordered yesterday. do u have euro tails? give me discount


----------



## MaGNiTTo (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

wow this 4x4 needs to be cut down to the earth!


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

front too low.


----------

